# Beware of the Tortoise



## cherylim (Oct 5, 2011)

A friend got me this wonderful gift today.







Here are a few pictures of Emrys trying to live up to the threat. Will have to put the plaque up in a suitable place, now!


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hehe what a cool present!
Is he a russian?
He truly is beautiful his colouring is amazing, what a good looking boy he is!!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol thats cute...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## african cake queen (Oct 5, 2011)

hi, kool gift. like it.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 5, 2011)

Very cool gift!  Mary Anne


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 5, 2011)

Very cool she looked really tough in that second to last pic and she was surely showing that lettuce who was boss!


----------



## cherylim (Oct 5, 2011)

tinkerbell1189 said:


> Hehe what a cool present!
> Is he a russian?
> He truly is beautiful his colouring is amazing, what a good looking boy he is!!



Thanks. He's a Hermann's.

I picked him specifically for his light colouring. His viv-mates all had more black markings but I'm a big fan of light shells. I also wanted a male, so I was really happy when the lightest one in the viv turned out to be male.


----------

